# False Teachers Prosperity Preachers



## hobbs27 (Apr 10, 2013)

What do you think?




Here's a link to song ...

http://soundcloud.com/lampmode/10-fal-e-teacher


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe the better question would be, is he bold,brave, and right on?
Is he dead wrong? Handling it in the wrong way?


----------



## formula1 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re:*

1 John 4:1 
Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, for many false prophets have gone out into the world.

The man is right on track with the Word. If it makes one think about what they are following and turn then its fruit is good.  Deception is everywhere today and those who are not grounded in God's word are subject to deception. Remember, Jesus is the head of the body and no man should assume that role.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't know that much about the singer, nor do I follow the people on his list to say they are false teachers. He does have a conviction and has talked to ministers before about the song.I had a co-worker who follow Kenneth Copeland on money matters. I'm more of a Dave Ramsey man. 
Here is his list of false teachers:
1.Joel Osteen
2.Creflo Dollar
3.Benny Hinn
4.TD Jakes
5.Joyce Meyer
6.Paula White
7.Fred Price
8.Kenneth Copland
9.Robert Tilton
10.Eddie Long
11.Juanita Bynum
12.Paul Crouch
http://hereiblog.com/new-song-drops-names-false-teachers-shai-linne/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 10, 2013)

formula1 said:


> 1 John 4:1
> Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, for many false prophets have gone out into the world.
> 
> The man is right on track with the Word. If it makes one think about what they are following and turn then its fruit is good.  Deception is everywhere today and those who are not grounded in God's word are subject to deception. Remember, Jesus is the head of the body and no man should assume that role.



That is a good reason to not get too wrapped up in the words of just one man. One must learn to be able to pick out the correct parts of any teacher and disregard the rest.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think he does a good job of explaining his intentions in the video blog, but I can see where some folks may be setback by the song itself.I agree with his assessment also, but I've found it difficult to explain without offending people, and that to me is a struggle because as plainly as it is to recognize false teachings, I also agree with him that Christ is reaching people of those Congregations in spite of the false preachers.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re:*



hobbs27 said:


> I also agree with him that Christ is reaching people of those Congregations in spite of the false preachers.



Agreed. As Jeff Foxworthy would say, 'I are one!' A Christ follower who is in one of these congregations will eventually move on when the Spirit and the Word bear witness to them. A 'man' follower will keep soaking it up. 

For me, it took the encouragement of my wife to begin praying and searching and 'testing the spirits' which lead to God opening my own eyes.  Thank God for a good woman!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 17, 2013)

formula1 said:


> Agreed. As Jeff Foxworthy would say, 'I are one!' A Christ follower who is in one of these congregations will eventually move on when the Spirit and the Word bear witness to them. A 'man' follower will keep soaking it up.
> 
> For me, it took the encouragement of my wife to begin praying and searching and 'testing the spirits' which lead to God opening my own eyes.  Thank God for a good woman!



They are indeed a blessing from God.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 17, 2013)

Swamp Runner said:


> They are indeed a blessing from God.



Eve might have lead Adam astray, but there have been many wives that have steered their husbands towards God.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 29, 2013)

Paula White's "ministry" responded to Shai Linne in an open letter format and then He (Shai) responded also in the same format. I am not a hip hop or rap fan, so I do not listen to his music, But I was deeply impressed by His letter and the spirit he wrote it in.

It was written to her "ministry' but primarily address her son.  Here is a link to it http://wadeoradio.com/shai-linne-responds-to-paula-white-ministries-open-letter/








Hey Brad,

This is Shai Linne. I’m writing to reply to the recent open letter you wrote in response to my song, “Fal$e Teacher$“. In that song, I referred to Paula White, among others, as a false teacher. I’m glad that you responded because it serves as a reminder to us all that this discussion involves real people with real families and real souls. Therefore, this is not something that should be taken lightly. It’s very serious. Before I directly address the substance of your open letter, I first want to commend you for a few things that encouraged me as I read it.

1. I was encouraged to read your confession of faith in the Lord Jesus Christ. I loved hearing you affirm the blessed Trinity, the deity of Christ, His atoning sacrifice and salvation by grace through faith in Christ. I can’t even type that last sentence without it affecting me. Beautiful truths, indeed! Those truths are the foundation of my hope and joy. My soul leaps when I hear someone affirm these things as you did. Amen and amen.

2. I was encouraged to read of your obvious love for your mother. What son couldn’t relate to the passion behind what you wrote? If someone said anything that I perceived as negative or untrue about my mom, I would be the first to defend her. As a son who dearly loves his own mom, I could identify with you. Thank you for setting a good example for sons out there in stepping up to defend your mother.

3. I was encouraged to hear of your mother praying for your salvation, as well as teaching you the faith. Again, I can relate. I myself am the result of a praying mother. In fact, I once told my mom that I would never become a Christian. Even as I entered adulthood while continuing in rebellion against God, she never stopped praying for me. I am eternally grateful to her for crying out to God on my behalf when I was dead in my sins! So I was glad to hear you mention what you did about your mother. It’s a good model for other mothers to emulate.

The Real Issue

With that said, Brad, I don’t think your letter actually addresses the real issue. My song was not about you, your financial status, the genuineness of your faith, your mother’s prayers for you or the good things that Paula White Ministries does. The song was about the false doctrine that Paula White and others have publicly taught for many years and continue to teach.

Speaking of public teaching, you mentioned Matthew 18:15-17 to support the idea that I should have contacted you privately first. The irony, of course, is that you made this claim in a letter that is open for the public to read without contacting me privately first. Why did you choose to go about things in this way? Is it because I came out and said something about Paula White publicly and therefore you felt it deserved a public response? If that’s how you thought about it, you would be right. And that’s exactly why I addressed Paula White’s public teachings publicly. Here is a helpful article by noted New Testament scholar D.A. Carson on why Matthew 18 doesn’t apply in situations like this.

I want to address a few of the false teachings themselves. I went straight to the Paula White Ministries website and your Youtube page so I could hear what you have released as representative of Paula White’s teaching. There are many things I could speak on, but I’ll highlight three here.

1. False View of the Atonement

Paula White did a series called 8 Promises of the Atonement, that at the time of my writing this, is currently featured on your ministry website. In it, she states that physical healing and financial abundance in this life are provided for in the atonement of Christ. See the following video at the 25:00 mark where Paula White teaches “salvation includes healing.” She says it again at 28:30. But then she goes even further. If you keep listening, she talks about commanding her body not to be sick because of the blood of Christ. She ends this section by boldly declaring around 29:40:

“You are not going to die of sickness. When you go, it’s going to be because of your appointed time of old age and full of life”





For Paula White to say this to a large crowd of people is both false and irresponsible. She has no idea how those people are going to die. The truth is that Christians do get sick. Many godly believers die at young ages from sickness and it is not due to their lack of faith or because they haven’t embraced what’s theirs through the atonement. It’s because God is sovereign.

As He says in Deut. 32:39, “‘See now that I, even I, am He, and there is no god beside me; I kill and I make alive; I wound and I heal; and there is none that can deliver out of my hand.”

Psalm 139:14 says “All the days ordained for me were written in your book before one of them came to be”.

God sovereignly determines when we live and when we die. And if He appoints or allows a sickness to take our lives, it is because His infinite wisdom determined that it be so.

At the 2:00 mark of this video on your website, Paula White lists “financial abundance” as one of the promises of the atonement. This is false. It is also a slap in the face to the millions godly saints throughout the world today (and church history) who do not live in “financial abundance” like many of us live here in America. Jesus commends the church in Smyrna when He says:

“‘I know your tribulation and your poverty (but you are rich) and the slander of those who say that they are Jews and are not, but are a synagogue of Satan” - Rev. 2:9

In His kindness and care, the risen Savior tells the church in Smyrna that He is aware of their poverty. What does He say after that? Does He tell them that they’re poor because they haven’t fully embraced the promise of His atonement? Does He say they’re poor because of a generational curse, as Paula White teaches at 13:20 in this video?  No. He reminds them that though they are materially poor in this world, they are actually rich in God’s eyes because of their union with Jesus Christ! Like C.S. Lewis once famously said, “He who has God and everything else has no more than He who has God only.”

In 1 Timothy 6:7-8, which is in the same context of a passage I mentioned in the song, it says “For we brought nothing into the world, and we can take nothing out of it. But if we have food and clothing, we will be content with that.” This is consistent with the New Testament emphasis on contentment, which is almost always mentioned in contrast to the love of money (Heb. 13:5). I’m encouraged to see that you try to put that into practice in your own life, Brad. But in doing so, you’re actually contradicting the teaching of Paula White, who says that the atonement promises your financial abundance. She obviously embraces this teaching herself. It is well documented that she, along with others mentioned in the song, was investigated by the U.S. Senate for financial impropriety due to their extravagant lifestyles.  Much more could be said about this, but let me get to the next false teaching.

2. False “Sow a Seed” Teaching

This is something that is common among the people I named in the song, including Paula White. The premise is that if you give a certain amount of money, God will multiply it and you’ll get more money back in return. As I studied the prosperity teachers, I noticed that they often used this tactic when taking an offering. But when you study the Scriptures, you find that the “sow a seed” passages that are usually referred to are not talking about money at all, but the knowledge of the kingdom of God, which leads to salvation (See Matthew 13:1-23). Even in 2 Cor. 9:6-15, where seed is used in connection with financial gifts, the emphasis is on generously supplying the needs of other churches (vs. 12) and having what you need to serve others effectively (vs. 8). Living out the American Dream is not in view there.

In the following video, Paula White gives an appeal for money at The Potter’s House, the church pastored by T.D. Jakes. Around 2:10 she says, “God is speaking to many”. She then tells them what God is supposedly saying, “Give a $126 dollar offering. For some it may be $1,260, for some it may be $12,600”.





Now if I’m sitting in that audience that day and Paula White says, “God is saying give $126 or $1,260 or $12,600”, what am I supposed to do? If God is saying it and I don’t do it, I’m being disobedient. But here’s the thing. I don’t have to wonder whether or not God is saying that through Paula White because God has already spoken in His Word, the Bible. And in the Bible, God said:

“Each one must give as he has decided in his heart, not reluctantly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver.” (2 Cor. 9:7)

What Paula White does in that video absolutely qualifies as compulsion and it actually made me sad for her as I watched it. In this video at 25:08, in the middle of an appeal for money (Start it at 22:28 to get the full context), Paula White promises that “Your seed today is gonna turn everything around for your children, your grandchildren, your family, your spouse, everyone in relation to you. But you have to activate it. Call that toll-free number.” There is no way that that statement could be true for each of the thousands of Christians and non-Christians watching the show that day! What makes it worse is that she’s claiming to speak for God as she does it. And that brings me to the final and perhaps most serious falsehood.

3. Falsely Claiming to Speak For God

As I’m sure you know, Brad, God takes speaking in His name very seriously. To say that God said something that He didn’t say is to lie on God. God takes this sin so seriously that in the Old Testament, the person found guilty of this was to be executed. Check out Deuteronomy 18:20:

“But the prophet who presumes to speak a word in my name that I have not commanded him to speak, or who speaks in the name of other gods, that same prophet shall die.’”

The verses following that one give the litmus test for how we can determine whether or not someone is speaking for God:

“And if you say in your heart, ‘How may we know the word that the Lord has not spoken?’—when a prophet speaks in the name of the Lord, if the word does not come to pass or come true, that is a word that the Lord has not spoken; the prophet has spoken it presumptuously.” (Deut. 18:21-22)

There is nothing new under the sun. People have been falsely claiming to speak for God for thousands of years. Here’s what God said when it was happening in Jeremiah’s day.

“Behold, I am against those who prophesy lying dreams, declares the Lord, and who tell them and lead my people astray by their lies and their recklessness, when I did not send them or charge them. So they do not profit this people at all, declares the Lord.” - Jeremiah 23:32

As sincere as Paula White may be, she is extremely reckless in the many false things that she says God told her to tell her listeners. The videos I provided are enough. Just go back and listen to how often she says God is saying something that He could not possibly be saying to everyone listening to her at the time. “You are not going to die of sickness” is just one of many examples I could give. Sadly, her teaching is characterized by this falsehood. She and the other people I mentioned in the song do this all the time.

Conclusion

This is getting long, so I’ll bring it to a close. I know you love your mother, Brad. I love mine as well. I made Fal$e Teacher$ because there are many other sons out there whose mothers have had their lives greatly damaged by the false teachings of Paula White and the others mentioned in the song. I would love to hear that Paula White has repented and renounced the many false things that she has taught. I am praying to that end. But until she does that, I must soberly maintain that the Biblical category of “False Teacher” does, in fact, apply her. And those who follow her must be warned. And just so you know, I have your email address and will gladly take this conversation offline with you if you’d like.

grace and peace,
 shai


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 29, 2013)

Swamp Runner said:


> Paula White's "ministry" responded to Shai Linne in an open letter format and then He (Shai) responded also in the same format. I am not a hip hop or rap fan, so I do not listen to his music, But I was deeply impressed by His letter and the spirit he wrote it in.



Thanks for the update. I don't much care for hip hop or rap either., but I have more than on one occasion felt a mutual spirit between myself and someone of another culture. It is Jesus that brings us all together as one, white, black, yellow, English language, Spanish, Hebrew, rich, poor, northern, southern...it don't matter when two brothers/sisters get together and start speaking of the mutual Savior. The spirit bears witness.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (May 7, 2013)

Just my two cents, but prosperity preaching is doing more damage to Christianity today than all other forces combined.  It misleads people who are truly seeking God.  It provides ample ammunition for those critical of religion in general and Christianity in specific, and it further divides an already weak and almost totally impotent Church.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 7, 2013)

I don't believe Jesus is too concerned with our material wealth. Crooks are richer than Christians if measured by worldly goods. I think Jesus was more concerned with other riches.


----------

